# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أحوال السلف الصالح من قيام الليل - عزالدين الأسعد

## ابو حفصة الشامي

أحوال السلف الصالح من قيام الليل - عزالدين الأسعد									
إن الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا نحمده ونشكره ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا واشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له واشهد أن محمدا رسول الله عبده ورسوله وصفيه وخليله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم أما بعد :
فيا أحباب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم إن خير الكلام كلام الله وخير الهدي هدي نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار أعاذني الله وإياكم من النار ، هناك عبادات وصلوات قد يغفل عنها الكثير فقيام الليل من العبادات التي وصانا بها الله تبارك وتعالى ونبينا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذه العبادة التي أكثـَرُنا قد يتعاجز عن أدائها ألا وهي عبادة لا تعوض فقد كان منا الكثير يصليها في شهر رمضان المبارك والآن قد ذهب هذا الشهر والضيف الكريم وتركنا هذه العبادة وكثيرا منا قد ترك قراءة القران والصلاة في وقتها فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم : "افضل الصلاة بعد الصلاة المكتوبة الصلاة في جوف الليل" رواه مسلم .
وقال الله تبارك وتعالى : {أَقِمِ الصَّلاَةَ لِدُلُوكِ الشَّمْسِ إِلَى غَسَقِ اللَّيْلِ وَقُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ إِنَّ قُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُوداً } الإسراء 78 ، {وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَّكَ عَسَى أَن يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَاماً مَّحْمُوداً } الإسراء 79 .
فقد كان للحسن ابن صالح جارية فباعها إلى قوم فلما كان في جوف الليل فقامت الجارية وقالت يا أهل الدار يا أهل الدار الصلاة الصلاة والقوم نائمون فقام الرجل وقال لزوجته هل طلع الفجر فقالت لهم وما تصلون إلا الفجر وما تصلون إلا المكتوبة قالوا لها نعم قالت لهم ردوني إلى الحسن ابن صالح فوالله إن القوم الذين لا يصلون إلا المكتوبة لا خير فيهم ، تعلمون لماذا يا إخوان ، القلب لما يمتلأ لتعظيم الواحد الأحد تنفتح بصيرته لعبادة الشكر فالعبد عندما يوفقه الله ويصلح قلبه ينفتح لعبادة الشكر فيشعر أن نعم الله عظيمة لا تعد ولا تحصى قال تبارك وتعالى : {وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ لاَ تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ اللّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } النحل 18 .
وقالت امرأة عثمان ابن عفان رضي الله عنه حين أطافوا به يريدون قتله قالت لهم إن تقتلوه أو تتركوه فانه كان يحيي الليل كله في ركعة يجمع فيها القرآن .
وقالوا للحسن البصري رحمه الله ما بال المتهجدين أحسن الناس وجوها قال لأنهم خلوا للرحمن فألبسهم من نوره نسأل الله من فضله .
وجاء عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أنه إذا هدأت العيون قام فيسمع له دويا كدوى النحل حتى يصبح .
وجاء عن سفيان الثوري انه قال حُرمت قيام الليل خمسة أشهر لذنب أصبته ، يوجد هناك أناس خمسين سنة حرمت من صلاة قيام الليل والله المستعان .
وعنَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ طَرَقَهُ وَفَاطِمَةَ بِنْتَ النَّبِيِّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام لَيْلَةً فَقَالَ أَلَا تُصَلِّيَانِ فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَنْفُسُنَا بِيَدِ اللَّهِ فَإِذَا شَاءَ أَنْ يَبْعَثَنَا بَعَثَنَا فَانْصَرَفَ حِينَ قُلْنَا ذَلِكَ وَلَمْ يَرْجِعْ إِلَيَّ شَيْئًا ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُهُ وَهُوَ مُوَلٍّ يَضْرِبُ فَخِذَهُ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ { وَكَانَ الْإِنْسَانُ أَكْثَرَ شَيْءٍ جَدَلًا } البخاري ومسلم .
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام عن عبدالله ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : نعم الرجل عبد الله لو كان يقوم من الليل (البخاري) ، يعني انه رجل مكتمل الشخصية الإيمانية والعلمية ولكنه لو كان يقوم الليل كان له أمرا مختلف من ذلك .
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وان قل " متفق عليه ، فمثلا ركعتين من الليل وقسط من القران وشيء من صيام التطوع .
وقال أبو سليمان الداراني أهل الليل في ليلهم ألذ من أهل اللهو في لهوهم فوالله لولا الليل لما أحببت البقاء في الدنيا .
وقال رجل لأحد الصالحين يا إمام إنا لا استطيع قيام الليل فصف لي الدواء قال لا تعصي الله في النهار وهو يقيمك بين يديه في الليل .
وكان ابن المنكدر وهو من السلف الذين عرفوا بالزهد يقول ما بقي من لذات الدنيا إلا ثلاث فقال وهي قيام الليل ولقاء الإخوان وصلاة الجماعة ، هؤلاء يا اخوة الذين عاشوا الحياة التي يريدها الله من عباده ، الحياة التي يناجون فيها رب الأرض والسماء في جوف الليل ألا تشعرون أن العبد إذا أقامه الله بين يديه في الليل وجعل عامة عباده في الليل ينامون ، ألا أي شيء يشعرك هذا انك مستفرط من بين أولئك الخلق أن يصطفيك الله أن يقيمك بين يديه ويجتبيك في محرابه وعامة الخلق نائمون أو سابرون في غيهم أو لاهون في مشاغل الدنيا ربما ، فان يصطفيك الله فهو فضلا من الله تبارك وتعالى لا يعطيه إلا من يحب من عباده .
سأل احد الشبان الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله قال يا شيخ كيف لا ترتاح ولك ستة وثلاثون عام ولم تأخذ إجازة ولا تنام في الليل ويأتي عندك ضيوف وسهرات وتدرس والناس يأتون عليك ويستفيدون من علمك قال يا ولدي هذه الجوارح إذا حفظت في الصغر حفظها الله في الكبر إذا حفظت في الطاعة فقد أصبحت لا تكل ولا تمل فقال له احد الأخوة لا تتعب قال يا بني إذا ارتاحت الروح ارتاح الجسد .
من حديث عبادة ابن الصامت رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من تعار من الليل فقال : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيء قدير ، الحمد لله ، وسبحان الله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، ثم قال : اللهم اغفر لي ، أو دعا ، استجيب له ، فإن توضأ وصلى قبلت صلاته " صحيح البخاري .
يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ربه في الحديث القدسي الذي يأتي بعد القران في المنزلة ثم الحديث النبوي يقول وما تقرب إليعبدي بشيء أحب إلي مما افترضت عليه ، و لا يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه ،فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي سمع به و بصره الذي يبصر به ، و يده التي يبطش بها ورجله التي يمشي بها و لئن سألني لأعطينه ، و لئن استعاذني لأعيذنه- رواه البخاري . سئل احد أهل العلم ما معنى سمعه الذي يسمع به وبصره الذي يبصر به قال يوفقه الله أن لا يرى إلا ما يحبه الله ولا يسمع إلا ما يحبه الله ، يا أخوة يعني إنسان يعيش كما يريد الله أليس إنسان موفقا يرجى له الجنة محب لله تبارك وتعالى فهذا سر من أسرار قيام الليل انه باب عظيم من أعظم أبواب النوافل التي يحصل بها العبد على محبة الله .
والعجيب في قيام الليل وكلنا نعلم الاثار التي وجدت في صلاة قيام الليل فلكل عبادة غالبا هي تكون من شيء واحد عندما تصوم تمتنع عن الطعام وعن سائر الأمور الأخرى وهي عبادة واحدة ولما تتصدق وتقرأ القرآن أيضا عبادة واحدة ولكن عندما تقوم الليل فيها عبادات كثيرة فمنها الصلاة وهي أعظم ما يوصل العبد إلى ربه وقراءة القران وهي أعظم ما يوصل إلى الله بعد الصلاة والدعاء في السجود وقبل التشهد وبعد الصلاة والخشوع وذكر الله لان الدعاء ذكر والاستغفار وفيه منافع صحية وهذا أمر لا يتوقعه البعض وإجابة الدعاء لأنك في آخر الليل والقرب إلى الله والاتصاف بصفات أهل الإيمان { وَبِالْأَسْحَار  ِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ } الذاريات 18 ، أيضا عندك عبادة الوضوء وهذه عبادة عظيمة فقد سمع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دف نعلي بلال رضي الله عنه في الجنة فقط لأنه كان يصلي عند كل وضوء ما كتب له أن يصلي ، والخلوة في الله جل وعلاه والحصول على رفعة ودرجة عظيمة لأن الله تبارك وتعالى ينزل في كل ليلة كما يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "يَنْزِلُ رَبُّنَا تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا حِينَ يَبْقَى ثُلُثُ اللَّيْلِ الْآخِرُ يَقُولُ مَنْ يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبَ لَهُ مَنْ يَسْأَلُنِي فَأُعْطِيَهُ مَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُنِي فَأَغْفِرَ لَهُ" رواه البخاري ،وهذه الأمور لا تجدها إلا في قيام الليل وشرف المؤمن قيام الليل وعزه واستغنائه عن الناس ويعين على صلاة الفجر فهذه الفوائد التي ذكرت تكون في ليلة واحدة وعزيمة صادقة تجعلك تتلذذ بها ، إن فعلها والقيام لقيام الليل أمرا في غاية الصعوبة  لمن لم يصدق الله عز وجل وان من يصدق الله ويخلص نيته لله وداوم وواصل وجاهد نفسه أصبح لا يستطيع أن يفارقها ولكن يا أخوة إن للنوم لذة وهو أمرا محبب إلى النفس وهو من المألوفات والإنسان لا يستطيع أن يترك شيء من المألوفات والعواقب وهذا مثال عن المباحات وهو النوم ، وهناك مثال آخر عن غير المباحات وهو عن التدخين عندما تقول له اترك التدخين يقول لك لا استطيع ومستحيل وفي شهر رمضان اقل واحد منا يصوم اقل شيء اثنتي عشرة ساعة وهناك دول يصومون عشرون ساعة تقريبا فعلينا ان نصدق النية إلى الله وان نشد العزيمة والتوكل على الله يقول تبارك وتعالى : { وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ } الطلاق 3 ، نسأل الله أن يجعلنا من المتوكلين عليه .
وهناك أمر ضروري يا أخوتي وهو قراءة القران فيجب علينا أن لا نهجر هذا الكتاب الكريم الذي نزل من السماء السابعة كما يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " من قرأ حرفا من كتاب الله فله به حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها لا أقول الم حرف ولكن الف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف " رواه الترمذي وصححه الالباني .
قال تبارك وتعالى في كتابه العزيز : { وَهَـذَا كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُّصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَلِتُنذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ عَلَى صَلاَتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ } الأنعام 92 .
القرآن جعله الله تبارك وتعالى بركة من خلال إتباعه وقرائته وتحكيمه والتداوي به ولذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفِر من البيت الذي تقرأ فيه سورة البقرة" رواه مسلم .
عن معاذ ابن جبل رضي الله عنه قال : " أخذ بيدي رسول الله - صلى الله *عليه* وسلم - ، فقال : "إني لأحبك يا معاذ ، فقلت : وأنا أحبك يا رسول الله ، قال : فلا تدع أن تقول في دبر كل صلاة : *اللهم أعني**علىذكركوشكرك**وحسن**عبادتك*" (الألباني) .
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : أوصاني خليلي صلى الله عليه وسلم بثلاث وذكر منها أن أوتر قبل أن أرقد ، فمن لا يستطيع أن يقوم الليل فصلاة الوتر مهمة أما ركعة أو ثلاثة ركعات أو خمسة أو سبعة حيث قالت السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها في حديث أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن أنه سأل عائشة رضي الله عنها : "كيف كانت صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان ؟ فقالت : ما كان يزيد في رمضان ولا في غيره على إحدى عشرة ركعة يصلي أربعا فلا تسل عن حسنهن وطولهن ثم يصلي أربعا فلا تسل عن حسنهن وطولهن ثم يصلي ثلاثا فقلت يا رسول الله أتنام قبل أن توتر قال يا عائشة إن عينيَّ تنامان ولا ينام قلبي" رواه البخاري ومسلم .
وعن فضل قراءة القرآن في الليل قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " *الصيام* و القرآن *يشفعان* *للعبديومالقيامة** ، يقول**الصيام*: أي رب إني منعته الطعام و الشهوات بالنهار فشفعني فيه ، *يقول* القرآن رب منعته النوم بالليل فشفعني فيه ، فيشفعان " (الألباني-صحيح الجامع) ،لأنه كان يقوم الليل ويقرأ القرآن فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه شفع له لأنه قام الليل في القرآن كما قال تبارك وتعالى : { قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً } المزمل 2 ، ومن ما يدل على أن القراءة في الليل لها شأن كبير قال تبارك وتعالى : { إِنَّ نَاشِئَةَ اللَّيْلِ هِيَ أَشَدُّ وَطْءاً وَأَقْوَمُ قِيلاً } المزمل 6 ، فقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما هو أجدر أن يفقه القران وفي ذلك الوقت يجتمع راحة البدن والروح فيحصل بذلك اجتماع القلب على قراءة القرآن وتدبره وفهمه .
فان لليل خاصة وقت السحر فله فضلا عظيما وهو أفضل الأوقات للتذكر فالذاكرة تكون في أعلى مستوى بسبب الهدوء والصفاء وبسبب بركة الوقت حيث النزول الإلهي وفتح أبواب السماء والصفاء الذهني والخلو في النفس فأي شيء تريد أن تجعله في الذاكرة وتتذكره في النهار فقم في الليل ، وكلامي إلى الحفظة الذين يريدون أن يراجعون حفظ القرآن وتدبره ومدارسته في الليل أفضل كما قال الشيخ محمد مختار الشنقيطي يقول لا يثبت القرآن في الصدر ولا يسبل حفظه وييسر فهمه إلا في القيام به في جوف الليل ، (كتاب أضواء البيان) .
قال الإمام النووي ينبغي للمرء أن يكون اعتنائه في قراءة القران في الليل أكثر وفي صلاة الليل أكثر فلماذا رجحت في الليل فقال لكونها أجمع للقلب والابتعاد عن الشاغلات والملهيات وأيضا لأمر شرعي ألا وهو "الإخلاص" أسأل الله أن يخلص نياتنا .
وكان صلاح الدين الأيوبي رحمه الله الذي حرر المسجد الأقصى من أيدي الصليبيين الغاصبين كان يلف في آخر الليل على الجنود إذا رآهم يصلون ويقرأون القرآن قال من هنا يأتي النصر وإذا ذهب إلى خيمة أخرى وفيها جنود نائمين قال من هنا تأتي الهزيمة فقد تربوا على قيام الليل وقراءة القرآن والأمور التي تقينا في الحياة الدنيا والآخرة ونصرهم الله لأنهم كانوا أناس صادقين لله تبارك وتعالى .
وفي الختام اسأل الله لي ولكم أن نشد العزيمة والتوكل على صلاة التهجد وقيام الليل وصلاة الفجر في جماعة وان يثبتنا على إقامة الدين الصحيح الذي هو عصمة أمرنا اللهم اجعل القران حجة لنا لا علينا كما اسأله تبارك وتعالى أن يهدينا إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه وان يغفر لنا خطيئتنا ويحسن خاتمتنا وان يجعل قبورنا روضة من رياض الجنة كما نسأله تبارك وتعالى أن يحشرنا مع النبيين والصديقين في عليين والأنبياء والشهداء وأن يرزقنا شربة هنيئة من يد نبينا المصطفى صلى الله عليه واله وسلم اللهم ارضى عن صحابة نبينا صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه سلم اللهم ارزقنا الفردوس الأعلى كما اسأل الله أن يخلص نياتنا ويصلح ذرياتنا اللهم أمين وأخر دعوانا الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين .
 
عزالدين الاسعد
اليمن السعيد
المصدر موقع فلسطينيو العراق

----------


## أبودجانة المهاجر المقدسي

والله لقد صدق  القائل لو تذاكرنا أحوال السلف لفضحنا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

[quote=ابو حفصة الشامي;543338]
من حديث عبادة ابن الصامت رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من تعار من الليل فقال : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيء قدير ، الحمد لله ، وسبحان الله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، ثم قال : اللهم اغفر لي ، أو دعا ، استجيب له ، فإن توضأ وصلى قبلت صلاته " صحيح البخاري .

[/[/quot
ما أعظم هذا الحديث !!

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

إذا ذكر الصالحون كنا عنهم بمعزل، إنها الهمم العالية يا إخوان، أما نحن فابتلينا بزخرف وبهرج الحياة الدنيا الزائل، وانهمكنا في متعها وحسسها، ولقد صدق أبو عمرو بن العلاء حين قال: (ما نحنُ فيمن مضى إلا كبقل في أصول نخل طوال)، ونسلي النفس لنبعث فيها الامل والنشاط بما قاله الحسن البصري حين ذُكر عنده السلف فقال: إذا كنت على الطريق ستصلُ.

----------

